

Bill Gross Talk at Stanford. Business at the start, then energy and MVP. - samh
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2596

======
samh
I listen to a lot of business and startup talks and this is probably the best
I have heard. Rapid pace and inspirational.

